# Spinsheet photos of the Oxford Race



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Spinsheet did a great job photographing the NASS Oxford Race. Pleant of action shots on their site. Here we are *looking* faster than we were. But we had a ball.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great shot... nice boat. Didn't realize that Salona was importing to N.A. I've always liked the look of their boats.


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks. Only 2 boats made it to the US. A 45 sold and was shipped to Italy and our boat. Impressive construction and reasonably quick for the high end interior.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Greyhound37 said:


> Thanks. Only 2 boats made it to the US. A 45 sold and was shipped to Italy and our boat. Impressive construction and reasonably quick for the high end interior.


The Salonas were prominently featured in the 'Interesting Sailboats' thread in the Boat review section. PCP, the SNer running the thread came very close to buying one and had a lot of good things to say.

Great thread, btw, if you haven't seen it....


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I will search for it.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Isn't that the Salona that was the BOTY for SW a few yrs back? Noticed a dealer here in Seattle is now selling them. They appear to be a good boat for the buck. Quick too!

marty


----------



## codysalvick (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice pic! Nicely captured.


----------

